# Reputable Breeders in Michigan and surrounding states?



## Salem (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello! I am new to this site and I have to say that I love it! 

I am hoping to purchase a puppy in the near future, and was wondering if anyone had any breeder suggestions. This puppy would primarily be a companion, but I would also like to do therapy work with her as well. 

I love White Shepherds and I have found a breeder in Indiana, but I haven't decided if I want a White Shepherd or a black and tan or pure black Shepherd. Of course, temperment comes before coat color.

So, does anyone have any suggestions or breeders in mind?

Thank you


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Royale Shepherds in Lakeport, Michigan 

Gail is very knowledgeable and would be happy to answer all your questions.


----------



## Salem (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you very much!

They look fantastic and their dogs are beautiful.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Isn't Chris Wild located in Michigan?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This list is from a long ago thread on MI breeders.
Not recommending any of them, but just a reference (Credit to Liesje)

Name~ Location~ Site
Alta-Tollhaus Marshall http://24kgsd.com/
Becks Lansing http://becksgermanshepherds.com/
Boeselager Fennville http://www.boeselagerkennel.com/
Briarwood Port Huron http://www.briarwoodshepherds.com/
Browning Haus Gaylord http://www.browninghausgermanshepherds.com/
CherCar St. Johns http://www.chercarkennels.net/
East German Shepherds Fairgrove http://www.eastgermanshepherdpups.com/
Greters Manton http://www.gretersgsd.com/
Guardian Twining http://www.guardiangermanshepherds.com/
Hess Haus Adrian http://www.hesshausshepherds.com/
Hi Lite Rockford http://hilitekennels.com/
Ivey Kennel Marshall http://www.iveykennel.com/about.html
Joli's/Whistledown Algonac http://www.german-shepherd.com/
K9 International Lowell http://www.k9academyinternational.com/
Kolenda Kennels Dorr http://www.kolendakennels.com/
Laramie Port Huron http://www.laramiegermanshepherds.com/
Michigan GSDs Coldwater http://www.migsds.9f.com/
MondouCu Allegan http://www.mondoucu.info/
Neuer Monde Lake Ann http://www.neuermondeshepherds.com/
Noble Clifford http://www.noblegermanshepherds.com/
Pine View Caro 
Royale Shepherds Lakeport http://www.royale.org/
Sandhill Scotts http://www.sandhillgermanshepherds.com/
Shadowland Jerome http://www.gsdzonesls.myeweb.net/
Spartanville Jerome http://www.spartanville.com/
Steppenwolf Constantine http://www.steppenwolf-kennel.com/
Stolz Sein Auf Otsego 
Stroudhaus Jerome http://stroudhausshepherds.homestead.com/
Sym-Rae Ludington 
To The Standard Higgins Lake http://www.ttsgermanshepherds.com/
VIP Protection Dogs Ann Arbor http://www.vip-protection-dogs.com/
vom Heiss Interlochen http://vomheiss.com/index.html
Vom Wayard Parma http://www.advancedk9academy.com/
Vom Windlied Big Rapids http://windlied.tripod.com/
von Hintz Grant http://www.vonhintzgermanshepherds.com/
Von Lakes Newaygo http://germanshepherdsbyvonlakes.com/
Von Ochs Stellt Iron Mountain http://vosgsd.blogspot.com/
Von Schaubs Crystal http://german-shepherddog.com/
Von Witte Grant http://vonwitte.homestead.com/home.html
Whitside Sault Ste. Marie http://www.whitside.net/
Wildhaus Ann Arbor http://www.wildhauskennels.com/
Willimar Avoca http://www.willimarshepherds.com/
Wind Dancer Lexington http://www.winddancerkennels.com/
Wyman Midland http://wymankennel.com/
zu Treuen Haenden Manchester http://www.zutreuenhanden.com/


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

kess&ellie said:


> Royale Shepherds in Lakeport, Michigan
> Gail is very knowledgeable and would be happy to answer all your questions.





GSD Fan said:


> Isn't Chris Wild located in Michigan?


Gail Bauer-Royale Shepherds for West German Show Line and Chris Wild-Wildhaus for West German Working Line...both in Michigan, both very knowledgable & responsible breeders regarding health, and both work and title their dogs in Schutzhund. Read my signature block and you know I would highly reccomend either kennel depending on what you're looking for in a GSD.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

WOW!
I'm moving to Michigan!.....what a nice selection of breeders!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Website for white shepherd breeders affiliated with AWSA (not a blanket referral, just another place for you to look through. )
Breeder Referral Page


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

robinhuerta said:


> WOW!
> I'm moving to Michigan!.....what a nice selection of breeders!


That's just a list I made one day out of boredom. Of that list there's maybe 4 I'd consider!


----------



## JoeLansing (Aug 7, 2010)

I bought the largest pure black male of a litter from an ad in The State Journal here in Lansing. He was $150 and has been a pure joy so far. He's 6 weeks old, 70 pounds, and as cute and well behaved as can be. He's caught 3 opposums so far in the back yard and brought them to the wife  He hauled a huge tree that I had cut down into my garage as a gift for me...lol My 4 and 5 year olds play with him constantly. He doesn't have papers, and was bought from a lady that breeds her large GSD female to her brother's huge black male. We don't care about papers, and neither does he. It's funny. People think rescue GSD is good, expensive AKC GSD is good, but one with no papers is to be avoided..:nono: Here is a pic of him: 

http://www.lotsoffun.org/share/Rudy.jpg

Nice shiny Tractor Supply 4Health dog food coat on him for sure! Nice size for 6 weeks.

- Joe


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

JoeLansing said:


> He was $150 and has been a pure joy so far. He's 6 weeks old, 70 pounds,
> - Joe


He's beautiful but are you sure you don't mean he's 6 months old? He needs to go in the record books if he's 6 weeks old!!


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

http://www.boeselagerkennel.com/

I think her dogs are beautiful! My next dog will probably be from this kennel! Great options in Michigan you have, very jealous lol.


----------



## JoeLansing (Aug 7, 2010)

You caught me. He's not 6 weeks old. 6 Months. His momma is kinda big, his daddy is a monster. On the kinda not right GSD growth chart that is all over the web he was small at 3 months. Now the chart says he should be 50 pounds, and he's 70. I got him when our house got broken into. He's got a nice bark already, but isn't protective much yet. In a couple more months I think he'll be just the ticket for some loser crawling in the window. He's well behaved, I don't have to crate him when we are away for 2-3 hours...
-Joe


----------



## UofIowaGSD (Jun 2, 2010)

GoSearchk9 said:


> http://www.boeselagerkennel.com/
> 
> I think her dogs are beautiful! My next dog will probably be from this kennel! Great options in Michigan you have, very jealous lol.


Kelly has beautiful dogs. I am acutally getting a pup from the Askia and Zavien litter which is due next week. So excited!!! 

Kelly has been great to deal with and very professional. I don't think there are many breeders out there that are as personable as Kelly. I have recieved lots of updates from her about the pregnancy that I think most larger breeders would not do. Plus she is very knowledgeable about her dogs. I would definitely recommend Boeselager.


----------



## Salem (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow! Thank you guys so much!

I wasn't sure if my thread was still alive  I will definitely check out the breeders you have recommended!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Salem, the list I put up is not a recommendation, just a list. Do your homework before making that important choice!! Good luck in your search!!!!!


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

UofIowaGSD said:


> Kelly has beautiful dogs. I am acutally getting a pup from the Askia and Zavien litter which is due next week. So excited!!!
> 
> Kelly has been great to deal with and very professional. I don't think there are many breeders out there that are as personable as Kelly. I have recieved lots of updates from her about the pregnancy that I think most larger breeders would not do. Plus she is very knowledgeable about her dogs. I would definitely recommend Boeselager.


Super jealous!!!! I want to see pics and details !!!! I agree she is very amazing to talk to


----------



## Salem (Oct 26, 2010)

> Salem, the list I put up is not a recommendation, just a list. Do your homework before making that important choice!! Good luck in your search!!!!!


I know, and thank you! I have quite a few books on GSDs, plus I don't plan on getting one for quite a while (I want to be sure I know as much as I can about the breed). I know that there are a lot of things I need to look into, such as researching the breed, the breeder, physically visiting the kennels, checking out parents, and such.

I am excited for the day I get my own GSD and thank you again everyone for the suggestions and advice.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

My Echo came from Gail Bauer at Royale Kennels in Lakeport; I couldn't be happier. Echo is everything I told Gail I wanted: healthy, loyal, smart, solid temperament, beautiful black and red coat. We've earned 3 AKC Obedience titles as well as CGC and Therapy Dog certifications, she is great with people (especially kids), and I couldn't ask for a better example of a great friend. Plus: Gail is always available to chat, to answer questions, and to give advice. She maintains life-long relationships with the families who have her puppies; my next GSD will also be a Royale girl.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

EchoGSD said:


> My Echo came from beGail Bauer at Royale Kennels in Lakeport; I couldn't happier. Echo is everything I told Gail I wanted: healthy, loyal, smart, solid temperament, beautiful black and red coat. We've earned 3 AKC Obedience titles as well as CGC and Therapy Dog certifications, she is great with people (especially kids), and I couldn't ask for a better example of a great friend. Plus: Gail is always available to chat, to answer questions, and to give advice. She maintains life-long relationships with the families who have her puppies; my next GSD will also be a Royale girl.



i have tested 3 from Gail Bauer at Royale Kennels in Lakeport, for T.D.Inc all passed and were all excellent GSD`s


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

(Wildhaus Kennels, Working German Shepherd Breeder in Michigan)


----------



## Salem (Oct 26, 2010)

It's funny that you would post a link to Wildhaus Kennels, Denali Girl, because I was actually looking at their page only a few hours ago!

I have been looking into Working Lines and I ran across them, so your post must be a sign. Haha!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Salem, I have a Wildhaus dog and couldn't be happier. Excellent breeder with exceptional dogs!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Have been dealing with Wildhaus for probably close to a year. Absolutely LOVE Chris. No puppy yet (hopefully in April) however if you're looking for working lines I wouldn't give a second thought to recommending Chris. Her dogs are awesome the pups have been phenomenal and even without a pup from her yet she has been a constant source of information.


----------



## Salem (Oct 26, 2010)

> Salem, I have a Wildhaus dog and couldn't be happier. Excellent breeder with exceptional dogs!





> Have been dealing with Wildhaus for probably close to a year. Absolutely LOVE Chris. No puppy yet (hopefully in April) however if you're looking for working lines I wouldn't give a second thought to recommending Chris. Her dogs are awesome the pups have been phenomenal and even without a pup from her yet she has been a constant source of information.


Just looking at their website and reading about how Wildhaus' puppies are raised and socialized just amazes me!  They take such great care in raising their puppies and dogs! 

I did bookmark Wildhaus' website so I can go back and read more later or once I start getting closer to starting the search for my perfect puppy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

waiting 6 months to a year for a pup(after you've decided on the breeder/breeding) is not unheard of...not sure what your timeline is, but waiting til the last minute may have you waiting another year.


----------



## Salem (Oct 26, 2010)

> waiting 6 months to a year for a pup(after you've decided on the breeder/breeding) is not unheard of...not sure what your timeline is, but waiting til the last minute may have you waiting another year.


I have a timeline of about two to three years, so I am in no hurry, but I figure that I would gather as much information as possible. I raised a Leader Dog puppy a year ago and waited about nine to ten months for her, and I almost felt rushed then!


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Salem said:


> It's funny that you would post a link to Wildhaus Kennels, Denali Girl, because I was actually looking at their page only a few hours ago!
> 
> I have been looking into Working Lines and I ran across them, so your post must be a sign. Haha!


 
I don't know Chris personally but I heard nothing but good things about her and her dogs........and I'm in Pennsylvania


----------

